# تقسيط جوالات .. اجهزه الكترونيه



## ابو الفهد (14 أبريل 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,


تقسيط جميع انواع الجوالات .. ايفون ، جلكسي
واجهزه كهربائيه واجهزه الكترونيه 

الشروط / موظف والراتب على بنك الراجحي 
ومن سكان الشرقيه 

للاستفسار 0549009471


----------

